# Kids due Friday!



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

First up is Lucy! Day 145 is Friday. I'm thinking twins-trips.








She's just starting to fill.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What in the world are you feeding her? :heehee: 

All joking aside, are you planning on letting her dam raise or will you pull the kids? And who is the handsome sire?
She's a beautiful doe. :inlove:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow her belly almost hits the ground!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> What in the world are you feeding her? :heehee:
> 
> All joking aside, are you planning on letting her dam raise or will you pull the kids? And who is the handsome sire?
> She's a beautiful doe. :inlove:


Thank you!  
Kids will be pulled at birth and bottle fed. Lucy is a VERY hateful goat. LOL If we let her dam raise she turns into a monster. She'll bite ya! If we pull and bottle feed she will bond with us. This pics were taken from over 100ft away. At this stage of pregnancy, she hates people! She just wasn't socialized much before she came to live with us. He kids on the other hand are WONDERFUL! SO sweet and fun to work with.

The sire is Keigh, these will be his first kids. He came all the way from Indiana, so blessed to have him! I'm so excited! His dam milks like crazy and is just a lovely doe.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

This doe is due in April. She is huge! 
Also bred to Kiegh.

"Ruth"


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Ruth is huge already! Hasn't she had quints before? 

And Keigh! :inlove: His dam and granddam are awesome.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Ruth has had triplets before (the last two years), but not quints. Leah, her 1/2 sister had quints though.  
I didn’t breed Leah this year, thought she’d enjoy a year off.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Lucy looks to be in early labor!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow look at those girls! So big! Waiting for kid pics!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding! Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It's Friday..... Where's the baby pics? Ha, ha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Lucy kidded triplets! 2 does 1 buck! 
It was a long labor, one tiny itty bitty doe, then a big doeling. Then an absolutely gorgeous buckling! I love him, he’s so solid and uphill already. Super long rump. I’m excited! Watching these kids unfold will be fun. Just gave them their bottles and they’re content. Lucy is doing great is getting her nice personality.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

LOL I'm working on it! They are so darn adorable. Those newborn kisses! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

I need to go out and milk. Already milked Lucy once and will do her again tonight, then early in the morning. The munchkins ate again but I know they'll be up again soon. Gonna be a long night!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh, Lucy still looks huge LOL She looks like she could drop twins any time. I guess she's a little "fluffy" LOL :hide:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on your triplets
,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks!

I have had the hardest time getting pics! They slept through the night last night, which was nice. 
They know I'm their "momma" LOL They just snuggle in if I pick them up. If someone else picks them up they scream LOL

I'm in love the the tiny doeling. She is so darn adorable! I have never had a kid her size, eat as much as she does! She was less than 2#, but eats as much as a 4# kid. 









This is one of the does. She is just stunning, everything lines up juuuuussstttt right. Super long, flat rump and a really long body. It's gonna be fun watching her grow! All the kids are really nice so far. I need to get some better pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty babies!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cute lil kids.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Omgoodness they are so adorable!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Awe they're gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## SonRise Acres (Apr 24, 2018)

They are sooooo cute. Oh my!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you everyone! They are so sweet. It's been a few months since I've bottle fed anything- so of course I'm in love all over again LOL

Lemon Chiffon is in the kidding stall, she's thinking about kidding but is taking her sweet time. I don't have any current pics of her, but she looks to be carrying a single, possibly twins.
Pic is of her as a dry yearling, she is a 2nd freshening (almost) two year old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Well, she didn’t kid yesterday! She’s gonna make me crazy. I really like it when the goats just kid on day 145. Lol

We’ll see what today brings.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Lemon kidded! (woot)

Twin bucks 
They are huge! Need to weigh them, scale batteries died, but they are big boys. Lemon’s doing well. The boys both took down 4 oz each (which is a lot for one of our minutes old Nigerians kids!) They are very robust, the one was trying to jump out of the basket I had him in while Iwas milking his dam. While I’d rather have does, I’m thankful for a healthy dam and kids! These bucks will be wethered and sold for meat of pets. If anyone here wants some bottle raised wethers, let me know LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Got some scale batteries, the two bucklings weigh 4 & 4.1lbs. They took another 4oz of milk/colostrum. 

Lucy’s itty bitty is over 3# (can’t remember what the number was, need to check my notes). Pretty good seeing how she was 1lb 14oz at birth. 

Lemon’s bucklings are solid black, both have a little white star on their forehead.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Snapped this pic of Lucy's doeling earlier today.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful!!! Just beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, so cute.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Boots is in early labor!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

How exciting! I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

:update:

Twin does! (woot)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations! :coolmoves:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How many more does are you waiting on?


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations! They're all just beautiful!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on two more does!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all! I'm really happy with these girls, I can't wait to get some pics!

@SalteyLove I think 20ish in the next few months. I have a bunch of yearlings/coming yearlings that I need to breed for fall kiddings. I have another doe in the kidding stall now and then a 2 week break, a few due in March and a whole load in April!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Snapped this pic of Lucy's doeling earlier today.
> View attachment 146295


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, beautiful.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you all! I am loving these little guys!

I finally got some pics of Boots's kids today! 
Great width between hocks at a few days old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, I love them. :inlove:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great looking kids!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Adorableness. :great:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Gosh, time is flying by!

Princess, a Mini Lamancha doe kidded last Saturday. It was a long labor, she was having very milk contractions and had discharge through Friday night. We were up with her all night. She wasn't dilated Fri. night. Saturday morning she was having harder contractions and finally ready.
Unfortunately the first kid was not positioned right and his neck broke before we could get him out. A lovely, gopher eared buck that we would likely have retained as a Mini Lamancha herdsire. 
A darn shame. The next kid was born, also a buck but with elf ears. It took him hours to stand, not as robust as our other kids have been. He was clearly under a lot of stress before being born. He could only take a few sips of colostrum at a time and was very "floppy". Overtime he started getting better control of his limbs and he can now run and hop and takes 12 oz bottles!

I need to find some pics of the new boy, but he is a hoot!

Next up is Mariah! She is a PB Lamancha. She is going in a stall this weekend.









A very pregnant Ruth (Due in April) 








Clover (due in April)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you!

So, the other day I decided I really do need to sell off a few does from last year. 
I decided I would list Roxy and Lis. It has been months since I've taken anyone out and set goats up. Because these girls were in my last round of kids last year, I still look at them as babies, though they were born May/June of last year. I was kinda shocked when I started looking though the pics! My girls are so grown up! I have a deposit on them and couldn't be happier with where they are going! Kinda bittersweet though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Twin does from Mariah!








Better pic of momma. 
She has become such a special doe to us. I'll have to share more about her story later. We are blessed to have her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

More kids born today! Buck/doe twins! So excited about these kids. I'll have share more later.

I'm wondering if I should start a new thread in the "Birth announcements" section, since we are actually kidding now. Thoughts?


----------



## pripankaj (Mar 16, 2019)

thanx for sharing...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> More kids born today! Buck/doe twins! So excited about these kids. I'll have share more later.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should start a new thread in the "Birth announcements" section, since we are actually kidding now. Thoughts?


Congratulations!
Completely up to you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

We had more kids born last week! So excited about this pairing! We have another doe in the kidding stall now. 

(Copied from our FB farm page)

Charlotte kidded!
Of course we love all our goats and kids but these kids are pretty special to us! 
Over the years, our Miniature Lamancha Program was put on the "backburner" while we focused mainly on developing our Nigerian Dwarfs and Lamanchas herds.

We have several Mini Lamancha does and some lovely bucks, but our herd had quickly become closely related. We struggled to find exactly what we wanted for a Miniature Lamancha herdsire. Although there are some lovely animals out there, few fully test their goats and that was not in our best interest. We were faced with a decision- either sell out of the Miniature Lamanchas completely or continue within and just make our own new lines..... We chose the later. When the 2018/2019 breeding line up was being planned we decided the Miniature Lamanchas would be our main focus! 
We sat down and assessed all our goats, and after lots of discussion we decided to use our Nigerian buck, Kiegh, over our Lamancha does, Charlotte Bronte & Hester Prynne. Charlotte is quickly becoming a favorite here, we loved her first freshening udder and she is one of our most correct Lamanchas in our herd. We feel she excels in feet and legs as well as a lovely, high, wide and firmly attached mammary system and we anticipate watching this doe continue to grow and mature! As a first freshener Charlotte has proven to be competitive in the show ring and was part of our first (2x) and second (1x) place dairy herd at the local ADGA shows here in NC (& VA). Charlotte's & Prynne's dam is Candlelight JRMY Mariah- another competitive, correct doe who, despite nearly losing her two years ago, is continuing to flourish and has exceeded our expectations! Charlotte's sire was Chance, who produced several lovely daughters while he was with us, including or RG doe, Tiffany who earned two legs toward her championship, and had several BUofB wins as a first freshener. Charlotte goes back to a long line of exceptional Lamanchas and we look forward to getting her out more in 2019 and she will also be appraised and on milk test this year as well. We will share more on Prynne after she freshens, also an incredible young doe with a beautiful mammary with one leg toward her championship.

Kiegh is the sire to these kids. We were very excited for the opportunity to bring this lovely buck to our Wings & Caprines herd. We feel he will compliment Charlotte & Prynne nicely. We used Kiegh heavily over many of our Nigerian Dwarf does in fall 2018. A few of those does have kidded and we are already thrilled with what we are seeing on his kids! Keigh's dam is SGCH CUATLILREDBARN Dust Bunny 4*M 90 VEEE who was 2nd/2nd udder in her age group at the 2018 ADGA NATIONAL show. Keigh's sire's dam is SGCH Old Mountain Farm Shy Elk 2*M 92 EEEE who was 1st Place 4 year old/1st udder at the 2017 ADGA NATIONAL show, and 1st Place /2nd Udder 5-6 year old/Reserve National Champion at the 2018 National Show.

We feel there is a lot of potential in these crosses and we are on pins and needles watching these kids grow and develop! We do not focus on ear type or generation. Our goal is to have functional, healthy, hardy and CORRECT Miniature Lamanchas. We are hoping these kids will put us one step closer to that goal!

We retained several from last years mini breedings so this is really exciting for us.

:spam:
Buckling


















Doeling















Sire


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

The lovely Charlotte! 
Pictured at a few days fresh (milk still coming in)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Gorgeous Mini LaManchas! Great going with your plans.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LOVE that udder. Charlotte has always been one of my favorites of yours. :inlove:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks a


Goat_Scout said:


> LOVE that udder. Charlotte has always been one of my favorites of yours. :inlove:


Aww, thank you! I am so excited!

Here she was last night, 11 hour fill. I get excited every time she comes up for milking LOL


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

:inlove: :inlove:I bet you are so proud! How is her fore udder looking?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

It's looking nice!  Thanks, I'm super excited! She was our first Lamancha with our herdname also (along with her sister). It's pretty special!


----------

